# Fridge during crossing



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello, We are off for our first trip to France and Spain on Monday, I think I have remembered most things ,but we need to take a stocked fridge and freezer, special dietary requirements, and it has just occurred to me what happens to the fridge during the 6 hour crossing. Our fridge has a battery option is this what we select?
Thanks in anticipation
Lindjan


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, just put this thread title into the MHF search engine and all your questions will be answered.













Give a man a fish and you feed him for one day - teach him to fish and you feed him for life!!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I think you'll find that the 12v option will only work with the engine running.

You won't be allowed to have the gas turned on and there will not be a 240v option on board.

Just make sure the doors are tight shut and everything should be OK. It will help if fridge and freezer are as full as possible, use some ice blocks if you have room.

I don't know whether you will be allowed to have the fridge on gas whilst waiting in line, but if you can I would suggest that you have it on full until it's time to board the ferry.

JohnW


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

You can also use frozen bottles of water and milk to fill up the space and keep it as cool as possible.

It might be possible to arrange a hookup - check with the ferry company. Some refrigerated trucks have a hookup on longer crossings, and if there's a medical reason for needing your special chilled products, you stand more of a chance.

Which crossing is it? Someone may have some more specific experience.

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

aultymer said:


> Hi, just put this thread title into the MHF search engine and all your questions will be answered.
> Give a man a fish and you feed him for one day - teach him to fish and you feed him for life!!


A worthy and admirable attempt. And true to boot. I think it a zillion times a day on MHF. But thank you for saying it. Give the man a prize and make it a sticky.

That said, I cannot add anything to JohnW's comprehensive reply.

Dave


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello Gerald
We are going to Caen on the 3.30pm on Monday, I will try and ring Brittany ferries and ask about the possibility of a hook up, and will also buy some water to freeze.
Lindjan


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

If your fridge has a freezer compartment then put a couple of freezer blocks into it and transfer them to the top of the main compartment as late as possible before leaving the van,,,,,, it should be good for at least 6 hours. Also,, put the fridge on it's coldest setting before switching it off. We find that on the coldest setting even milk in the door compartment will start to ice up.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

On neither of our last two crossings have we been asked to switch off the gas so we left it on. 

We have this "secumotion" system which (apparently) switches gas system off if there's a "bump"


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd be tempted to leave the fridge on gas


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

legally you are required to turn off the main gas valve. Sometimes the ferry operators do not pay too much attention to this, but I have had it that a guy came round to all waiting MHs/caravans, checked _in person_ that the gas valve was shut, and then sealed the gas locker with an orange sticker.

However, for a crossing of 6 hours I would not worry about the _fridge_. Set it on full power 24 hrs before, and maybe put in a frozen ice pack just before boarding. I would be surprised if the temperature inside the fridge rises by more than 1 degree. We always do it this way, and even on this year's ferry crossings to and from Norway (from Germany) which are 20 hours each, there was absolutely no problem.

The _freezer compartment_ is more critical. But then there is no 3-way fridge anyway that guarantees the required temperature for long-term storage of frozen food. Which would be -18 degrees C. So any deep-frozen food that was in the freezer during the ferry crossing should be handled as if it was thawed.

And more than a few ferries do provide 230 volts hookup, if you ask for it.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

aultymer said:


> Give a man a fish and you feed him for one day - teach him to fish and you feed him for life!!


Not if he's vegetarian.


----------

